# Arborist exam



## ggttp (Mar 25, 2007)

I am taking the I.S.A Certified Arborist Exam on April 12. Any recomendations from current arborists. Thanks.


----------



## dontbasap (Mar 25, 2007)

*Exam !*

If Your In The Biz Then 50% Is Common Sense. You However Don't Have Time To Write Because You Should Be Reading. Best Of Luck.


----------



## bigtreeguy (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm taking the I.S.A. certification exam on April 10th in Colorado. Best of luck to you!


----------



## treeseer (Mar 30, 2007)

Learn you rweaknesses and strengthen them.

Search the archives here.

If you fail a domain or two, no big deal. Retaking is easy.


----------



## ggttp (Apr 15, 2007)

I took the exam. Does it really take 4-6 weeks to get results back. 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## osb_mail (Apr 15, 2007)

I took it in February it only took like 2 weeks for results , I think . Over all the test is hard I thought . I was almost sure I failed but when got my results I found out I passed . I would say just the study book and any knowledge you picked up on your would be enough to pass . Don t get discouraged if you fail I read some where that the test only has a 30% pass rate .


----------



## AKTS (Apr 15, 2007)

ggttp said:


> I took the exam. Does it really take 4-6 weeks to get results back.
> 
> Thanks!!!!



you can check isa website, under verify a certified arborist. that is how I found out my Hubby passed before we got the results, his name was listed only 5 days after he took it. !!!! the actual mailed results came in 2 weeks.


----------



## bigtreeguy (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes, I took the exam on April 10th. I just checked the ISA web site. I am a Certified Arborist..........COOL!


----------



## BluestemTree (Apr 16, 2007)

Congratulations bigtreeguy! If you don't mind my jumping in too, I just got my state certification results and am also now certified.


----------



## bigtreeguy (Apr 17, 2007)

BluestemTree said:


> Congratulations bigtreeguy! If you don't mind my jumping in too, I just got my state certification results and am also now certified.



Good Job Bluestem, and congrads to you! Now I guess we can start on the CE credits.


----------



## treeseer (Apr 17, 2007)

BluestemTree said:


> , I just got my state certification results and am also now certified.


NE has its own test?


----------



## BluestemTree (Apr 17, 2007)

The Nebraska organization is the Nebraska Arborist Association. The exam is a lot like the ISA exam, and the CE requirements are the same. Lots of the municipalities here require certification through NAA to do municipal work. I had to make the choice on which one to take this time and took the NAA exam since it is tied to some contracts I am working on with city governments. I will be sitting for the ISA exam next time it is offered as well, so I get to keep studying. :bang:


----------



## bigtreeguy (Apr 17, 2007)

I got my certification package in the mail yesterday. Six days after the exam. That's a lot faster than 4-6 weeks.


----------



## ggttp (Apr 26, 2007)

*Awesome*

I took the exam on April 12 and today is the April 26. 
14 days of checking the website and there it was, I'm certified.


Cert.# OH-5353A

Thanks for all the feedback!!!


----------



## D Mc (Apr 26, 2007)

My wife took her exam on April 14. We have been checking the ISA website and today her name appeared when searching on Verify a Certification by using her last name. She has an "A" (Certified Arborist classification) but no number. Where are you guys coming up with the number?

We are assuming this means she passed and are very pleased. But looking forward to the actual confirmation packet. 

DMc


----------



## AlpineJesus (Apr 26, 2007)

congrats on the certifications peeps.....but hows yo wife in the tree


----------



## D Mc (Apr 30, 2007)

Just received confirmation in the mail on my certification (RM7117A). Passed with a 93%.   

And, A.J, women climbers rock!  

SMc (wife of DMc)


----------

